# shooting bench plans



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone out ther have good plans for a shooting bench?? Doesnt need to be light and portable, just solid (but not permanently fixed in place)


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Not plans, but I have some photos of the Portable Bench I use when out Shooting Prairie Dogs.

The top can be made from Plywood, but I chose to make mine out of some Sheet Plastic Material I had on hand. For the Frame Work I used 1" Steel Square Tubing welded into a "Y". The Legs are also 1" Steel Sqyare Tubing, and the hinge is a simple piece of flat iron (!' x 1/8" thick) welded on two side of the legs with a cross bolt through the frame to form the hinge.



















Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but it is the only bench I use, therefore the only photos I have available.

Larry


----------

